
Dolphins form friendships through shared interests just like us, study finds - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190612093903.htm
======
tracker1
SDF seeks same for friendship. Interests include swimming, exploring and fresh
fish.

~~~
malux85
Bonus if you're into puffer-ing [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/dolphins-seem-to-u...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-
news/dolphins-seem-to-use-toxic-pufferfish-to-get-high-180948219/)

